# Genkernel, UnionFS und tmpfs [solved]

## manuels

Moin,

ich möchte mit unionfs ein tmpfs über mein rootfs legen.

Das ganze mach ich mit genkernel.

hier die Bootloader-Angaben (extlinux):

```

DEFAULT linux

LABEL linux

        KERNEL /bzImage-2.6.29

#        APPEND initrd=/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-twam real_root=/dev/sda2:ro;tmpfs:/tmpfs:tmpfs:rw scandelay unionfs

        APPEND initrd=/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-twam real_root=/dev/sda2 ro scandelay unionfs

```

Mit der nicht auskommentierten APPEND-Zeile startet das System zwar, aber das Rootfs bleibt schreibgeschützt.

Ersetze ich die Zeile durch die auskommentierte, mäckert das Initrd:

```
Block device /dev/sda2:ro;tmpfs:/tmpfs:tmpfs:rw is not a valid root device...
```

Was ist denn der korrekte Parameter, den ich dem Genkernel-Initrd mitgeben muss?

----------

## manuels

Hab ich gelöst: War wohl ein Bug in Genkernel.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

das ist ja cool.

Ich frage mich nur, wieweit man das nutzen kann:

1) Kann ich /usr/src/ verändern bearbeiten?

2) Kann ich mutwillig mit einem Root Account doch etwas zerstören?

Ich frage, denn wenn es praktisch unzerstörbar wäre, wäre es ideal um Leute Linux testen zu lassn (oder für Internet-Cafe, Schulen, etc).

Tobi

----------

## manuels

1) ja, aber alle Änderungen landen im tmpfs-Teil des unionfs

2) Sieht im Moment so aus, als wäre es "unbreakable" (EDIT: in dem Sinne, dass keine Dateiänderung einen Neustart überlebt).

Ich muss allerdings noch einige Fragen klären:

1) Kann ich aus dem JailRoot irgendwie ausbrechen?

2) Kann ich das RO-Device irgendwie ein zweites mal mounten, diesmal als RW-Device?

3) Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden welche Dateien meines unionfs auf welchem Branch liegen?

Dann könnte man die Dateien des tmpfs auf ein externes Device kopieren und an einem anderen Rechner auf den RO-Branch des Unionfs kopieren.

(Hoffe man rafft, was ich hier schreibe...)

----------

## Max Steel

evtl. per mount -o remount,rw /dev/sd?? /

Damit wird das angegebene Device (muss übrigens zum angegebenen Mountpoint passen) enfach mit rw remountet.

----------

